# Dolby Digital - Post Update



## stevelup (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi

I seem to have lost Dolby Digital after the update. My amplifier is constantly reporting 2 channel PCM regardless of the menu setting, and this is with recorded content that is known to be DD.

Also, when playing back said content, the TiVo 'noises' are still audible whereas before they were not.

Tried both HDMI and Optical.

Is it just me?


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

It works for me, try rebooting your box that seems to fix it for most people


----------



## stevelup (Jun 4, 2002)

Still nothing... The box is permanently outputting 2 channel PCM.

I've tried setting and unsetting the menu option, and two reboots.

Odd..


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I beleive there are two thing that need setting for DD.

You need to change the menu so its not PCM.

And you need to select the Digital audio channel on the channel itself.


----------



## stevelup (Jun 4, 2002)

The channels default to DD where available - you can manually change to MPEG audio and back again.

The volume level and mixdown changes when you do this, but the actual output format doesn't change from PCM, and is never more than two channels.

It's just plain weird.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Check that your receiver didn't get changed. 

i.e. mine is on auto so it detects what the signal is. But I have the option to specify, and once or twice someone by accident hit that button and I was like "WTF is going on?"


----------



## stevelup (Jun 4, 2002)

Definitely not the receiver. I've had a HDMI analyser connected between the TiVo and my kit and it's permanently reading 2ch PCM 48KHz.

I'm not really that bothered about it, but it's odd. I don't like odd!


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Its worth recording the BBC Hd Preview programme overnight - and see if that works.

That is a definate 5.1 transmissions.


----------



## stevelup (Jun 4, 2002)

I've just rebooted the entire kit and caboodle... And now it's working.

I've got quite a complicated setup with AV Receiver, HDMI Matrix and two HDMI distribution amplifiers - just powered the whole lot down and back up again.

Hey ho... I suspect this is one of those issues where kit needs powering in a certain order. If it does it again, I'll be more discriminating to try and narrow it down.


----------



## stevelup (Jun 4, 2002)

Gah. I've sussed it.

If I have -any- of my two channel only devices even plugged in to the HDMI distribution amplifier, the TiVo switches to two channel mode. They don't even need to be turned on, just connected.


----------

